# Mirtazapine- anyone tried it?



## beatule (Aug 12, 2005)

Hi, I have been prescribed 30mg of Mirtazapine and am a bit apprehensive to start it. Has anyone else tried it and did it help anxiety / DP &DR?


----------



## mindfulnessbl (Nov 4, 2013)

I would avoid it, its the worse anti depressant for dp..

I have taken it 3 times and thought I was high on drugs, like LSD.

the only thing is really does help is sleep


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2014)

I tried it a few years ago. Never ever again. I couldn't even get past 2 weeks b/c my anxiety skyrocketed and I wanted to kill myself. Doctor said "don't worry about all that just keep taking it, it'll start to work in another month or so." I said "get fucked!"


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2014)

bill said:


> What did he say to that?


We used to argue like cat and dog. She was so NOT used to having someone who had very strong opinions about the world at all. I told her where to go a few times, and then of course, felt so bad I had to apologise next visit. Turns out she really wasn't as savvy as you'd expect. She hated being challenged and could barely cope if she was wrong.

She prescribed another SSRI (which I also tried) then took off for a vacation for 3 weeks. I had a complete meltdown and there was no one to talk to about what was going on. That was a really poor decision on her behalf, but she wouldn't accept that. So.. really.. in the end it just appeared that she really didn't care too much about my welfare.. So why bother with someone who obviously doesn't care?


----------



## Big Ben (Dec 8, 2013)

I am currently on Mirtazapene. It helps me sleep and stops compulsive overthinking but yes it can make you feel hungover.


----------

